# DIW



## Sprung (Sep 5, 2015)

This is a piece of DIW I got from @Bean_counter that I think he got from @barry richardson . The way the grain is in this piece due to the "defect" in the cap section, it's like there is a bunch of micro-curliness in this piece - can maybe be see in the first picture. Definitely a lot of chatoyance in this piece and it's got a lot going for it. Might be hard to part with this one, if I ever decide to.

Chrome Atrax. CA finish.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 5, 2015)

Very Handsome Matt !!! Love DIW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks, Tom!



manbuckwal said:


> Love DIW



Me too - one of my favorite woods.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2015)

Beauty! Great job on filling that void...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 5, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Beauty! Great job on filling that void...



Thanks, Barry. I used some ebony shavings and thin CA to fill it in.


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 5, 2015)

very cool, love the look 
I just turned 3 of Barry's DIW , is becoming my favorite "normal" wood (non Burl or Spalted)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 5, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> very cool, love the look
> I just turned 3 of Barry's DIW , is becoming my favorite "normal" wood (non Burl or Spalted)



Thanks, Jerry. DIW is some pretty awesome wood and I'm glad to have been able to replenish my supply recently. One of my favorites too. I haven't applied a finish to it yet, but in a few days I should have a pen in DIW Burl finished up. That one's looking sweet so far too.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 6, 2015)

Outstanding wood makes very attractive pen! Think that is an old Indian proverb. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 6, 2015)

Great character in that well turned and finished piece of timber.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice turn Matt. I really like that kit too. I assume it's in the catalog.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2015)

Purdy pen Matt, nicely done! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 6, 2015)

Dang Matt I want my blank back, heck I'll take the whole thing. That's the reason I don't like giving peanuts hehe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Sep 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Nice turn Matt. I really like that kit too. I assume it's in the catalog.



Yup! Should be in the catalog - I added it a while ago. It's one of my favorite kits. Simple, clean, masculine look that really lets the wood be the star of the show.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 6, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> Dang Matt I want my blank back, heck I'll take the whole thing. That's the reason I don't like giving peanuts hehe



I might have a hard time giving this one up, but it is for sale if you really want it back, lol!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

